# How to change air filter remove engine cover basic? 2.0t fsi



## 1happydude (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all, I have searched for forums on how to remove the air filter on a 2006 a3 2.0t fsi. I found forums for the vw but not audi. 
Pics would be a huge help cause I need to see exactly what I need to do. 
Any help is appreciated


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: How to change air filter remove engine cover basic? 2.0t fsi (1happydude)*

* Unplug the Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor.
* Undo the spring clips and pull out the turbo inlet connector.
* Remove the two T-25 screws on the air snorkle as shown below.
* Remove the engine cover by pulling up HARD where indicated by the green circles in the photo below.
* DO NOT APPLY ANY FORCE where indicated by the red diamonds in the photo below.
* If it's cold weather, make sure the engine is warm so that the rubber grommets warm up and are flexible enough to come off. Cold, brittle plastic and stiff grommets will lead to a broken airbox/cover even if you otherwise do everything correctly.
* Pull up on the rear driver's corner (near the battery box) first, then the rear corner where the MAF sensor is, then the fronts.








http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html




_Modified by boostina3 at 9:22 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

the vw gti is same thing so u can use that diy guide.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Vw FSI's use the same airbox as ours so those instructions would have worked fine...
http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html


----------



## 1happydude (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Awesome pic and info, thats so much!!!


----------



## 1happydude (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1happydude)*

Is this the same cover for the 2.0t fsi passat ang gti? The filters call for the same number and the air box looks like the same shape?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1happydude* »_Is this the same cover for the 2.0t fsi passat ang gti? The filters call for the same number and the air box looks like the same shape?


should be


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: How to change air filter remove engine cover basic? 2.0t fsi (boostina3)*



boostina3 said:


> * If it's cold weather, make sure the engine is warm so that the rubber grommets warm up and are flexible enough to come off. Cold, brittle plastic and stiff grommets will lead to a broken airbox/cover even if you otherwise do everything correctly.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Just did this last weekend. +2 on the stiff grommets. It was 55 degrees and it was scary how hard I had to pull, and then push. Should have warmed up the engine.
> ...


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: How to change air filter remove engine cover basic? 2.0t fsi (boostina3)*

Nice job boostina3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

well... Ive just myself a good 2010 Audi Sportback S3 after some clown drove into my R32 and wrote if off 

I decided to check the aircleaner.

Engine nice and hot, undid clips, maf connector, air pipes etc.
Pulled on the cover like the pic above. PULLED ON THE COVER... YANKED THE COVER 

I reckon its welded on.

Gave up 

Baz


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

This:


Then try again. 

I find it easier to start with the forward-drivers-side pull point. There's a pretty good handle there. I've chamfered the posts on my car so it's easier to remove, but it still takes a pretty good yank.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

replace it with an air intake. just my 2 cents


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

:thumbup: Finally........... required a REAL hard jerk on each area.....
I thought it was going to break in half.
I forgot to remove oil filler cap. It broke into 2 pieces  Luckily it clipped back together again.
Wiped rubber grease on the grommets when I put it back.

Baz


----------

